# Schwinn knock-off?



## amcclur (Aug 18, 2013)

I just pulled the bicycle my cousin, brother, and myself learned to ride on. I was wondering anyone could put a name to it. My mother swears it is a Schwinn. I disagree as it lacks any Schwinn identifiers, although it does look similar to a Pixie or a Bantam. The registration number is R74388316. I have attached a couple of photos.


----------



## rustjunkie (Aug 18, 2013)

Definitely not a Schwinn...Could it be a Stelber?


----------



## JChapoton (Aug 18, 2013)

the twin bars tell me Rollfast.


----------



## amcclur (Aug 19, 2013)

I found one on EBAY in red:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-1960s-60s-ROSS-RED-Boys-Bike-Bicycle-W-Gas-Tank-Original-PAINT-Shines-/141032291508?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20d62dfcb4

It is a Ross bicycle. Pretty worthless in the shape mine is, I suspect.


----------



## rustjunkie (Aug 19, 2013)

CBC Chain Bike Corp was second guess


----------

